# Is THIS a Grimm brag?



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Is this a brag, you guys? Almost? Maybe?









Grimm and I just got back from private training with a trainer this weekend. We worked really, really HARD together at the doggy school. I didn't prefer the method used, (I use food/toy reward, mainly positive methods with Grimm for teaching anything else, for all other issues) but committed to it, as all other methods I have tried for the past 2+ years have been ineffective with this particular issue: doggy on-lead reactivity. I committed to this method for THIS problem only, and at the doggy school, it worked great. Would it transfer to working well at home, in our neighborhood environment?









Yesterday evening Grimm and I were scuttling awkwardly down a slide-y gravel road with extremely STEEP slope. We live in a mountainous region of Bavaria. Gravel was sliding under our feet as we edged downwards, we struggled for purchase-- we know this, we use this route often-- so Grimm _was in heel __but not as close by me as normal_, so we could balance better.

Suddenly, from behind a screen of pines on a side-road, bursts an infuriated, outraged, on-lead terrier with somethin' to prove!!







"BARR-RARR-RARR-RARR!" exploded the bristling, furious terrier.

Grimm picked his head up a bit, ears forwards-- his look was interested, curious, but had not yet gone into the "intense-and-just-getting-ready-to-bolt-to-go-start-a-party" zone yet. Grimm took 2 curious steps towards the dog (NO tension in his body yet), and I suddenly POPPED the lead good and hard, instantly let the lead slack again, and strode forward confidently, using my leadership energy. 

Grimm then _calmly_ went into heel position, and _calmly_ strode along beside me. No intensity. No anticipation of starting a party. No explosion. No trying to dart towards the other dog. No hair standing up. "Oh, yeah... I remember this from Doggy School. I'm not allowed to start a party anymore.







Okay, just a normal boring Fuss. Ho-hum."
















Grimm looked curiously back behind us once. I popped the lead briefly, strode forwards, and he relaxed right into heel again as we walked _calmly_ away. No intensity. No stressed body. Just calm. Okay doofy,







but calm.

I felt really, really good! Grimm is huge. I am petite. We were on a slippery slope (litterally!), and got surprised from behind trees. The terrier was bristling with outraged indignation-- but was ultra-tempting for Grimm to lunge/explode over to go play with. Grimm remained CALM the whole time. He could rely on me to lead him, make choices for him, and decide that we were not going to allow him to gaze at the dog until his tension/anticipation boiled over, not allow him to start a party, not allow him to drag me, not allow him to bolt, lunge, etc. Fuss means Fuss. Lead loose, me loose, Grimm loose and _relaxed_







too.

YAY!! I cannot wait for the next dog on our walks! I hope to do as well.


----------



## RavenSophi (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm so proud of Grimm and you! Good work!


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

YaY Grimm!!


----------



## Woodreb (Oct 27, 2008)

Sounds like reason for a brag to me.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Oh Patti!!! That HAD to be the best feeling in the world!!!! I am sooo proud of you for staying calm and leading Grimm to a happy place and proud of Grimm for taking your leadership with calm ease. You should be Bragging!! This is wonderful news


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi Patty That is wonderful. I hope i can get Benny to heel like that. Like you I am small and he will soon be bigger and stronger than me. What is the method the training is using that you do not like? I tokk Benny to his first class om Tuesday and they want me to use a prong collar even though he is only 4 months. I am trying to work with him all this week on heeling with his regular nylon collar and hopes we will do so well next week she will think we do not need the prong. He did pretty well yesterday, but when he gets distracted by birds rocks, the air, a nother dog, a cat, a bike, skateboard, a gas pain, a leaf....... he forgets about heel.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Way to go Grimm!!!
what a good boy!

Congrats Patti


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

WTG Grimm and Patti!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

that is great Patti!!!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I am just so darned happy. HATE using a choke chain. But if it gets the point across until this habit is squelched once and for all, I'll accept it! I don't feel apologetic about using it, I get that it's needed in this situation. But, we both feel happy when the instant release comes and the lead is loose and both of us stroll by, relaxed and at ease. YEAH!!

Dawn, I am hoping and praying that someday Grimmi and I can go for a walk with you and Boo-licious!

Ruq, thanks for the cheer!







We are gonna stick with the method for this from now until we leave for USA. Success feels good!


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

What a good boy!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Awesome... good boy Grimm!!!


----------



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

Good boy Grimm!!!!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Patti - every now and then those hard-headed doofy-boys need a smack upside the head.









Ya did good!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Good job Grimm! Patti, when you get home, we'll have to arrange a dog party for the boy.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I still hold to my ideals and views about positive methods being (almost) always best. But, I guess I had to "get over myself" a bit to try this and put real committment into it. A humbling experience!









Lauri, You're right! I'm learning..slowly, but I'm learning.







Guess I'm not exactly Mensa member material.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Morgan was trained with purely positive methods becuase she was so shattered when I first had her. Then I had to get a little rough with her when she was about 2. She really had a hard time when Bobby got hurt. No fault of hers- suddenly Mommy is really upset all the time, there's all these new people constantly streaming through the house, where is DADDY. 

That was one of those situations that you cannot possibly cover with socialization - how do you train a dog to think properly when her whole world is turned upsidedown? You can't, you just roll with it, correct the bad, praise the good and hope they figure it out!


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

Great job! It's nice when the hard work pays off isn't it?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Sounds great Patti!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Thank you. We are off for our nightly after-oinking walk, and hopefully we will see another dog and do just as well. Paws crossed.







I know that so much of this all really is up to my handling skills. Talk about pressure LOL! I just have to keep consistant, stop the behavior before it starts, and ju' keep on walkin'.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Yay Patti and Grimm! So glad that it's clicked for both of you. Give Grimm a big snuggle from me and the 4 leggeds.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Just back from our nightly perambulation! We strolled past a dog freaking out and running/BARKING up "The Perfect Storm" behind a see-thru wire fence.

At first, Grimm had a flicker of the old wanting to engage and get excited too, but he totally mellowed out after a very strong correction or two.







I kept CALM, Grimm kept CALM. I confidently, calmly walked us past. We were about 3 car lengths away, maybe 4. The dog was really worked up, too, running and BARKING. Plus, this was on a Grimm's-favorite-walk street, too.

This would have been impossible before!
















I had Grimm do a few casual, calm sits and downs while the other dog was detonating, and heeling direction changes, the lead LOOSE. Correction if he looked at the other dog longer than 1 second, or while doing an excersise. 

We both remained pretty calm!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

WTG GRIMM and Patti!!


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

Excellent, excellent work, Patti and Grimm!

This most certainly <u>is</u> worthy of the "Braggs" page; it's a <u>terrific</u> accomplishment.

Obviously, Grimm is making great progress as a well-behaved doggie--and you are becoming a truly expert handler!

My dog Kukla has had her reactive moments at times; we've had to work to correct them. We use <u>the same methods</u> you are using with Grimm--patience, consistency, and firm (but always fair!) leadership. (And it is <u>work</u>! It's a labor of love, because I love her and I want her to have the best possible life--but it's still <u>labor</u>!







)

Congratulations once again to you and Grimm on your excellent progress as a team!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

WTG Patti and Grimm. So happy to hear such good news!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Brightelf but he totally mellowed out after a very strong correction or two.


Just wait - soon you'll only need to give a verbal reminder and maybe a light pop to the collar and he'll listen.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Way to go Patti and Grimm!!! The Doofinator is such a good stud for his mama!!!


----------



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

It sounds like Grimm just needed it reinforced that you are in charge of what is happening. It helps that he is such a super smart boy. When the lightbulb finally goes on for them, it is such a rewarding moment.







Keep up the good work and be careful of slippery slopes.


----------

